# ersetzen von strings



## keks01 (27. Mai 2007)

guten morgen.....

ich möchte in einer datei einen string ersetzen. da es sich um ein embedded system hadelt, kommen nur awk, batch und sed in frage. ich dachte jetzt mal an awk, komm aber nicht wirklich weiter. 
follgende datei mit dem namen options ist vorhanden:

default-asyncmap
mtu 1492
mru 1492
persist
lcp-echo-interval 5
lcp-echo-failure 3

die zeile "lcp-echo-failure 5" soll ersetzt werden durch "lcp-echo-failure 10" 
meine idee war nun:  awk '$1=="lcp-echo-interval" {$2="100";print}' options

das funktioniert soweit auch für die std ausgabe, aber wie kann ich das in die datei zurückschreiben

für hilfe währe ich euch sehr dankbar


----------

